# obsv admit/discharge same day, different physician



## hollybarrett (Mar 11, 2009)

Need help....
Here is the scenario:
One doctor admits patient to observation, different doctor discharges patient from observation - all in same day and would use codes 99234-99236. 

However, if these doctors are from different practices, would each doctor then use the appropriate code from the 99234-99236 series and append modifier 52 for reduced services? 

Any help or direction would be great! 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 11, 2009)

*Different practices*

If they are from different practices then Dr A would code the admission to observation 99218 to 99220; Dr B would code the observation care DC 99217.

But WHY would this happen?  Two different practices? My brain just can't come up with a scenario where this would happen. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Deanne N (Mar 11, 2009)

If might happen if a hospitalist admitted the patient and then turned the care over to a specialist, and vis-versa-- ie, surgeon gets a call for an acute abdomen to rule-out appendix, decides it's gastritis and signs off.


----------

